# Fried Peppers



## kadesma (Nov 14, 2007)

A friend came by today and brought red,green,yellow and orange bell peppers...MY first thought was good lord what to do with all these...
I then remembered my grandma's neighbor frying peppers when I was a teen,
So we fired up the stove and sliced the peppers in strips, discarded the core and seeds and then dusted the peppers with flour, put them into hot oil and when golden and tender out they came to a tray lined with paper towels and we then sprinkled them with salt...Of course we couldn't let them cool of as that would have ruined them...Ahhh, they were so good....I hope you'll give this a try, the taste is great...
kadesma


----------



## Bilby (Nov 15, 2007)

There is also an Italian dish called pepperonata which you might be interested in if your friend comes calling with full arms again.  I have included a link for you.

Pepperonata


----------



## Mel! (Nov 15, 2007)

I never thought of sprinkling them with flour before frying.
I will certainly give that one a try. It sounds delicious.

Mel


----------



## Michelemarie (Nov 15, 2007)

Mmmm, kadesma, I love fried peppers! I love them on crusty bread, dip in the oil too! Sounds so good!


----------



## kadesma (Nov 15, 2007)

Bilby said:


> There is also an Italian dish called pepperonata which you might be interested in if your friend comes calling with full arms again.  I have included a link for you.
> 
> Pepperonata


Thank you Bilby,
I've made a copy and will remember it for next time.
kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Nov 15, 2007)

Mel! said:


> I never thought of sprinkling them with flour before frying.
> I will certainly give that one a try. It sounds delicious.
> 
> Mel


Mel,
I didn't remember the flour at first,but after frying a batch and they didn't look the same we decided to try the flour like we do when frying eggplant..This gave us what we wanted and remembered. And, yes they were so good..Wish I could do some more this morning
kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Nov 15, 2007)

Michelemarie said:


> Mmmm, kadesma, I love fried peppers! I love them on crusty bread, dip in the oil too! Sounds so good!


Michele,
now I just have to have some crusty bread..Fire up the oven..
I like the dip in oil idea...hummm
Thanks,
kades


----------



## In the Kitchen (Nov 15, 2007)

*kadesma*

will the peppers hold the flour or do you have to dip in something first to moisten?  Sounds different.  Thanks.  You really have some good friends.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 15, 2007)

In the Kitchen said:


> will the peppers hold the flour or do you have to dip in something first to moisten?  Sounds different.  Thanks.  You really have some good friends.


The peppers were damp on the inside and a little on the outside from being washed...But, you just want a light dusting on them nothing heavy...
kadesma


----------



## *amy* (Nov 15, 2007)

kadesma said:


> A friend came by today and brought red,green,yellow and orange bell peppers...MY first thought was good lord what to do with all these...
> I then remembered my grandma's neighbor frying peppers when I was a teen,
> So we fired up the stove and sliced the peppers in strips, discarded the core and seeds and then dusted the peppers with flour, put them into hot oil and when golden and tender out they came to a tray lined with paper towels and we then sprinkled them with salt...Of course we couldn't let them cool of as that would have ruined them...Ahhh, they were so good....I hope you'll give this a try, the taste is great...
> kadesma


 
Throw some onions & sausage in there, serve on crusty bread & sign me up.

Curious about the flour. Do the peppers turn out pasty at all? TIA.

Had an idea for roasting peppers, cutting in half (or large chunks) & spreading mascarpone on em - or ricotta cheese & mushrooms. Frying them might be another way for me to go. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## pdswife (Nov 15, 2007)

Yummmmmy!   YummmmmY!


----------



## kadesma (Nov 15, 2007)

*amy* said:


> Throw some onions & sausage in there, serve on crusty bread & sign me up.
> 
> Curious about the flour. Do the peppers turn out pasty at all? TIA.
> 
> Had an idea for roasting peppers, cutting in half (or large chunks) & spreading mascarpone on em - or ricotta cheese & mushrooms. Frying them might be another way for me to go. Thanks for the idea.


Amy,
you just dust them with flour is all. You don't want a batter on them...Now if your thinking of cheese and mushrooms after they are fried I'd say give it a try and see how you like it..Sounds good to me...

kadesma


----------



## *amy* (Nov 15, 2007)

kadesma said:


> Amy,
> you just dust them with flour is all. You don't want a batter on them...Now if your thinking of cheese and mushrooms after they are fried I'd say give it a try and see how you like it..Sounds good to me...
> 
> kadesma


 
Thanks Kadesma. Sounds like a nice healthy snack/side.

If it's okay, wanted to share a couple of links - cause these halved & rolled (Ricotta-stuffed) peppers are so durned cute:

Kitchen Unplugged: Baked stuffed baby peppers

Italian Rolled Peppers With Mushrooms and Ricotta

Maybe I'll play around with 'em after the Holidays - when I can zip my jeans  j/k


----------



## kadesma (Nov 15, 2007)

*amy* said:


> Thanks Kadesma. Sounds like a nice healthy snack/side.
> 
> If it's okay, wanted to share a couple of links - cause these halved & rolled (Ricotta-stuffed) peppers are so durned cute:
> 
> ...


Thanks Amy,
you're right those baby peppers are really cute...I see them all the time in the store, will have to pick some up and try stuffing them..
kadesma


----------



## shannon in KS (Nov 15, 2007)

yummy!  I'm hungry now!!!!


----------



## *amy* (Nov 15, 2007)

kadesma said:


> Thanks Amy,
> you're right those baby peppers are really cute...I see them all the time in the store, will have to pick some up and try stuffing them..
> kadesma


 
Oh, scroll down to the second (yellow pepper) - the one that's stuffed & rolled.

Kitchen Unplugged: Baked stuffed baby peppers

I've seen the little ones as well.  Just thought if you had any more peppers, could give it a try.  Or, I may try your metthod of frying the halves, stuffing & securing with picks.  Just a thought.  Thanks again.


----------

